# Variador Danfoss



## ruly_781 (Abr 16, 2011)

Hola a todos, me gustaria saber el tipo de cable que hay que usar para conectar mi pc con un variador de frecuencia Danfoss VLT sere 2000. Tiene un puerto de conexión que parece ser RS232 o RS485. No se si me lo puedo fabricar yo o es "especial" y hay que comprarlo. El software ya me lo he descargado y es el MCT10.

Ayuda por favor.

No me puede ayudar nadie???


----------



## pandacba (Abr 17, 2011)

En lugar de enojarte y protestar corriendo el riesgo de que te eliminen el post por infracción, no es mucho más lógico, consultare en la página de danfos? alli estan todas tus respuestas, en el manual del producto dice que tipo de interface tiene y el numero de pedido del referido calbe para contectar a PC

Estando la información en forma pública en la red, no es demasiado comoodo pedirle a otro que para saberlo tuvo que hacer lo que yo te indico?


----------



## ruly_781 (Abr 17, 2011)

Hola pandacba, no me mal interpretes. No me he enojado ni mucho menos. El manual de VLT 2000 ya lo miré y no dice nada de ningún interfaz especial. Dice que el puerto rs232 integrado (terminales 71 y 72) sirve para comunicar punto a punto un VLT con un pc. También especifica el protocolo para la comunicación, bit de parada, de start, etc. y varios parámetros para configurar la velocidad entre otros. Pero del dichoso cable no dice nada.

Me descargué el programa MCT10 que es que gestiona la comunicación, parametrización, etc. Pero tengo la duda del cable, es un rs232 normal, un null modem, un rs485 o que.

Si tú has visto lo del interfaz me podías facilitar el link???? con respecto a que busco la vía rápida no creo que sea mi caso. Antes de preguntar he mirado el manual como te he dicho pero me quedan muchas dudas y para eso están los foros, no????


----------



## San Fernando (Abr 17, 2011)

La interfaz es estandar cualquier Rs485 a RS232 o USB.
Conectalo si esta al rever no pasa nada lo invertis y listo, lo hago continuamente.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 17, 2011)

Para saber cual es se suele usar el método de prueba y error; primero directo, luego inverso, null modem etc etc.


----------



## ruly_781 (Abr 18, 2011)

Gracias por vuestra respuesta. Lo voy ha hacer así


----------



## pandacba (Abr 18, 2011)

Es una interface serie RS232, si tiene una coneccsión DB9 utiliza un cable normal si es diferrente el terminal sobre el VLT es especial y debera comprar a Danfoss el cable. y ese dato eta en su web y fijura en la lista de accesorios


----------



## ruly_781 (Abr 19, 2011)

Ya lo he probado y todo perfec, es un null  modem ya que es una comunicación half duplex. Pandacba no he tenido que comprar nada ha Danfoss. En otro tipo de variador no te digo que no pero en el 2800 que es el que tengo yo con un null modem y el software (que es gratis) suficiente.


----------



## hectitor (May 30, 2011)

Hola , me gustaria saber el tipo de cable que hay que usar para conectar mi pc con un variador de frecuencia hitachi serie SJ300  RS232/422converter and an RJ45 connector.  el programa es DOP-PRO vi el manual completo y esta dire http://www.automationdirect.com/static/specs/oldspec/hisj300oi_03_09.pdf pero lo tengo hacer no comprarlo el programa lo tengo algun diagrama o imfo [/SIZE]
*saludo a todo foro de electronica*
[/SIZE]


----------



## joc197 (Ene 11, 2012)

hola amigo..
oye con respecto a tu post donde comentas la comunicacion con el vlt 2800

yo he intentado configurar la comunicacion del vlt 2800 pero no tengo muy bien claro cual es la interfase
ya que no encuentro la configuracion del cable..

me podrias explicar de favor como armo el cable


----------



## sonic1389 (Dic 16, 2014)

Buenos dias!

Usando el tablero, comence a levantar velocidad hasta que en un punto, al 30% casi, me salto el error 4. Dicho error es de falla en la alimentacion. Por lo que vi, una linea se solto. Soluciono el problema, pero no puedo quitar el mje de error. El danfoss no responde al stop/reset. Probe alimentando con 2 fases para comprobar que las 3 lineas llegan y esta todo ok, pero el error persiste.

Alguien que le haya pasado lo mismo? Alguna posible solucion? Estoy pensando en abrirlo directamente.


----------



## aguevara (Dic 16, 2014)

y que dice el manual acerca de resetear la unidad? ya lo leiste ??


----------



## sonic1389 (Dic 17, 2014)

Si! gracias por responder! Probe conectado con dos fases en sus 3 combinaciones para descartar que realmente persista el error y llegan las 3. No se si sera de ultima la parte digital que esta muerta, probe con resetear y nada.
Tb probe con conectarlo con el puerto serie que tiene, pero no lo reconocio. No se si sera el cable o directamente el variador tiene muerta esa plaqueta.


----------



## jucegu (Abr 8, 2015)

Saludos a todos

Tengo un variador Danfoss VLT 2800 que muestra la frecuencia de trabajo pero no hay voltaje en la salida para el motor,  a veces muestra el error 15, si alguno ya ha tenido este problema y lo ha solucionado cualquier ayuda gracias y si tienen el diagrama.


----------



## ecotronico (Abr 8, 2015)

Hola:

tienes el manual?, ya revisaste la parte de solución de fallas o errores? qué dice?


----------



## pandacba (Abr 8, 2015)

Pero pulsaste el boton start?  porque si no pulsar star (arranque ) la frecuencia varia pero  el motor acciona, por otro lado no midas con un tester la salida, ya que no es una onda sinusoidal como la linea te va dar cualquier cosa ya ques es una señal PWM sobre un sinusoide
aqui tenes donde bajar el manual
http://www.ramonrusso.com.ar/documentos/VLT2800.pdf


----------



## jucegu (Abr 8, 2015)

metalmetropolis dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> tienes el manual?, ya revisaste la parte de solución de fallas o errores? qué dice?



Lo único que dice es:  Fallo del modo de conmutación (FALLO CONMUTACIÓN)



pandacba dijo:


> Pero pulsaste el boton start?  porque si no pulsar star (arranque ) la frecuencia varia pero  el motor acciona, por otro lado no midas con un tester la salida, ya que no es una onda sinusoidal como la linea te va dar cualquier cosa ya ques es una señal PWM sobre un sinusoide
> aqui tenes donde bajar el manual
> http://www.ramonrusso.com.ar/documentos/VLT2800.pdf



Si lo programe en modo local y al darle star la frecuencia sube al valor programado en al parámetro 003, pero el motor no se mueve.
Gracias por responder.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 8, 2015)

Hola, pregunto, el sistema se utiliza por 1ra. vez? El conexionado eléctrico es decente?  Están bien seteados los parámetros en el variador, para el motor implementado? Si todo lo anterior está correcto y el motor correctamente conectado, entonces el  variador puede tener un problema en el módulo de salida o el motor tiene fugas o bien dicho motor tiene que arrastrar una carga inercial muy alta en el arranque y la rampa de aceleración es muy corta. Pero para saber ello, es necesario acudir a la tabla de errores, cómo mencionan los compañeros.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 9, 2015)

En programación standard se mueve o es ago que paso ahora al programarlo, he trabajado con muchos variadores, y si te dejas algún detalle no funcionan, he trabajdos con los atlvivar de telemecanique los de Weg, los de danfos, hitachi y varias marcas más, me dedico a la automatización de máquinas y procesos


----------



## ecotronico (Abr 9, 2015)

Hola nuevamente:

El manual pide verificar el parámetro 20 (bloqueo), ya lo revisaste?

Existe la posibilidad restaurar a padrón de fábrica?
Inténtalo y haz las pruebas nuevamente.

También verifica si en modo local es necesario activar alguna entrada digital, tipo Habilita Deshabilita.

Finalmente, si no funciona, es un problema electrônico.
Ahí tendrías que probar placa de control, IGBT, circuito de disparo, etc.


----------



## jucegu (Abr 9, 2015)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, pregunto, el sistema se utiliza por 1ra. vez? El conexionado eléctrico es decente?  Están bien seteados los parámetros en el variador, para el motor implementado? Si todo lo anterior está correcto y el motor correctamente conectado, entonces el  variador puede tener un problema en el módulo de salida o el motor tiene fugas o bien dicho motor tiene que arrastrar una carga inercial muy alta en el arranque y la rampa de aceleración es muy corta. Pero para saber ello, es necesario acudir a la tabla de errores, cómo mencionan los compañeros.



El variador lleva ya mucho tiempo trabajando bien, el motor y los parámetros también están bien, le monte otro de las mismas características y quedo trabajando.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 9, 2015)

Entonces cuál fue el problema?


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Abr 10, 2015)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Entonces cuál fue el problema?



Por el tipo de falla que indica se asume que es falla en la etapa de disparos de IGBT muy comun en esta marca de VFD´s..

Saludos!!


----------



## WOGH83 (Abr 27, 2021)

Me pasa lo mismo, alguna solución con este caso del error 4?


----------



## Oscar.87 (Dic 19, 2021)

Tengo un VLT 2800 que enciende pero da error 15 (fallo de conmutación). Estaba trabajando sin problemas y de repente comenzó con este fallo. Pudieran ayudarme al respecto ? Porque en la solución del manual solo me sugieren contactar con el proveedor. Saludos.


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 19, 2021)

Los mensajes de error siempre dejan un margen de duda.  El error 15 dice:



En el mejor de los casos te está faltando una fase (fusible,térmica cortada,falso contacto...).  
En el peor, volaron algunos IGBT, aunque esto suele dar alarma por sobrecarga.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 19, 2021)

Hola, desconecta el motor del variador y ve qué ocurre.


----------



## Oscar.87 (Dic 19, 2021)

Ya he desconectado el motor y en cuanto le pongo energía él hace el auto reset pero vuelve a visualizar el fallo.Hice unas mediciones del inversor con el tester en modo diodo y una de las salidas al motor no me da correctamente, en este caso la W.Al parecer el inversor está dañado.


----------

